
Go debugger using delve for Atom - nnx
https://atom.io/packages/go-debug
======
staplung
I'd very much like to use a debugger with my Go code but the two initiatives
I've seen both require installing delve locally and it's a big pain in the
ass. The official instructions for OSX begin with "Make a self signed
certificate", which they then break down into 14 separate steps.

I wonder how hard it would be to make a delve _server_ and install it on a
Docker instance that could talk back to Atom/Sublime/VSCode.

~~~
karlnowak
You can use homebrew with this command:

brew install steeve/delve/delve [--HEAD]

~~~
be_erik
Just tried this on a new setup and it works fantastically. It did all the cert
mucking for me.

------
hibbelig
This looks nice. Is there something similar for Python?

~~~
szatkus
I found this [https://atom.io/packages/python-
debugger](https://atom.io/packages/python-debugger)

Cool, last time I checked (~5 months ago) there was no python debugger for
Atom. I'll try it right now.

------
zerr
Interesting, how Go users struggle with basic things nowadays, whereas it was
considered as granted e.g. in QBasic in early 90s...

~~~
dsymonds
No need to troll. GDB has worked (to a limited degree) on Go binaries for
years, but has never really understood some of its features; Delve is a newer
debugger that's specifically targeted to Go.

~~~
zerr
Do you realize, after the first sentence, you're basically saying the same
thing which I've pointed out as an interesting fact?

~~~
dsymonds
Nobody is "struggling" with debugging Go programs in the way you were
implying. You seemed to be deliberately trying to antagonise, disguising it
behind "Interesting, ...".

~~~
zerr
You're overthinking it. Also, "interesting" is most neutral I believe.
Alternatives: "fun" \- too sarcastic; "sadly" \- too dramatic.

